# Music in foreign languages



## zwanglos (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm interested in foreign languages in general and love listening to good music in different languages. I'm looking to broaden my music selection in a few languages that I haven't explored much before. Specifically I'm looking for:
- Japanese
- French
- Russian

Though if you've got good songs in languages other than those three, would like to hear them too!

If you know a good place to get them, too, that'd be great.

Thanks.


----------



## Geodude (Nov 22, 2009)

In French I really enjoy MC Solaar





 
TTC





 
Menelik (this track is a japanese band with a french vocalist)





 
Serge Gainsbourg (the MC Solaar backing track is based round a sample from this)


----------



## fiasco (Dec 25, 2009)

...I have loads of J-music. My favorites are indie, ska, and alternative (_not_ visual kei, though) rock, but I have pretty much every genre, including enka, so you can just say what you want. I've also got Korean and Mandopop (I think the only Cantopop I have is by Kary Ng). Being a pretty big Bollywood fan, I've got lots of Filmi songs (in Hindi) as well.

Not-so-abundant others: Arabic, Irish Gaelic, Spanish, Italian, Persian.


----------



## Wanderling (Dec 27, 2009)

French: Mélanie Pain, Charles Aznavour, Emilie Simon, Noir Désir, Indochine, Serge Gainsbourg, La Rue Kétanou...

I'll probably think of others later on and add them.


----------



## Geodude (Nov 22, 2009)

Francoise Hardy has a wonderful voice!


----------



## fiasco (Dec 25, 2009)

And enter SPAM! Sorry, I couldn't resist. Here is some Irish, Korean, Hindi, and Japanese:
(Irish in particular is beautiful, imo)

























(Bips cannot really dance well, but this song is still pretty classic...)​ 




Everyone loves YUI, don't they.


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

i like listening to a german band called Rammstein.


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

Well, in the name of restraint, I'd better stop, but here's a sampling of Japanese music that I personally enjoy. If you were to share a brief summary of your own favorite artists or bands, that might perhaps aid us in making more targeted suggestions.


----------



## zwanglos (Jan 13, 2010)

> Well, in the name of restraint, I'd better stop, but here's a sampling of Japanese music that I personally enjoy. If you were to share a brief summary of your own favorite artists or bands, that might perhaps aid us in making more targeted suggestions.


Fair enough, though I'm just looking to broaden my musical selection in general, listen to things I haven't heard before, etc.

The foreign language I've listened to the most is German. Someone mentioned Rammstein, and they're okay. My favorite album from them was *Reise, Reise*.










I like Oomph! a lot better, though. Actually, Rammstein lists Oomph! as one of their main inspirations...:










But really I just immersed myself in just about everything German I could find that I thought sounded good:





















I've listened to some Mandarin music but not much. To be honest I'm not too fond of it. Additionally, it's said to be a hindrance to learning the language since the singers don't use proper tones usually.

This was okay, though:






I don't speak a word of Hindi but I've been listening to a lot of it, specifically modern stuff that mixes in traditional Indian instrumental, Hindi lyrics, with new electronic stuff:













(well, not always lyrics - but Indian instruments sound awesome anyway)

And I barely have much Russian at all:







But really, just list your favorites, no matter what they're like. I imagine this thread could be a decent resource for everyone else, too, not just me.


----------



## zwanglos (Jan 13, 2010)

Oh also, Russian Red Army Choir.  (I'm not a communist, I promise, it just sounds neat)


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I used to listen to a lot of Japanese music, but then I thought, "I can't understand this, so i'm not listening to it, anymore."


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

JAPANESE:-





Miaou
I love this band, and style of music... very mellow and ambient, great for falling asleep to.

FRENCH:-





A french artist under the name "The Blow" who only does the odd song in french but still...I love this song way too much!!

RUSSIAN:-






Tribes of the city ..one of my all time favourite bands!!


----------



## zwanglos (Jan 13, 2010)

Are you sure that last one is Russian? 

I only ask because their website isn't written using Cyrillic...


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

Russian choral music is pretty amazing. Listen to that basso profondo.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

zwanglos said:


> Are you sure that last one is Russian?
> 
> I only ask because their website isn't written using Cyrillic...


They're Russian but they do mostly sing in english and have in recent years moved to Latvia. But but it still counts??? Ok maybe not entirely  My bad!!!


----------



## halah (Dec 20, 2009)

My friend got me into this song.


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

I like japanese music. I think it is easy for me to listen to since I am more into melodies and beats than lyrics anyway.


----------



## saynomore (Feb 27, 2010)

Ah, you must see about French singer Jacques Brel. A few worthy listens include, "Ne Me Quitte Pas" and my personal favorite "Voir un ami pleurer". Truthfully, one could sing utter nonsense in French and it would still sound enchanting even to the trained ear. I know almost no French, but he reaches across the barriers with those heartbreaking intonations.


----------



## Wanderling (Dec 27, 2009)

saynomore said:


> Ah, you must see about French singer Jacques Brel. A few worthy listens include, "Ne Me Quitte Pas" and my personal favorite "Voir un ami pleurer". Truthfully, one could sing utter nonsense in French and it would still sound enchanting even to the trained ear. I know almost no French, but he reaches across the barriers with those heartbreaking intonations.


And *George Brassens*, which sings in similar style and is really good too.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

Some Japanese stuff.

YouTube - ?????????????clear?
YouTube - Saihate - Piano Version [Yamai]
YouTube - Letter Song [Nayuta]
YouTube - KAITO & MEIKO "??" with English Lyric


----------



## wolfberry (Feb 14, 2010)

- Laura Pausini
- Doe Maar
- Blof
- France Gall
- Jeanne Moreau (she was primarily an actress, but a singer too)
- Bloem
- Boudewijn de Groot
- Heroes Del Silencio
- D.A.D (who are Danish, I think, but they do still sing in English though). 

Reggae can be rather...foreign at times!


----------



## Mikbert (Jul 19, 2009)

Lol, people actually linked some swedish music.


----------



## Gabbi (Nov 12, 2009)

Mestarious said:


> I can help you out a bit with French music. These artists are from Québec though, it's not exactly like music from France but you might not notice the difference..
> 
> These guys are really weird:
> MALAJUBE on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
> ...


I love Les Cowboys Fringants, Coeur de pirate, Loco Locass and La patère rose.

Also,

Mes Aïeux ("modern" traditional music)





Les Vulgaires Machins (punk rock)





Pierre Lapointe





Ariane Moffatt


----------



## Yin Praxis (Jan 16, 2010)

It can be nice to listen to music in a language you do not understand, but you can appreciate the sound of the lyrics without being distracted or burdened by their meaning (or lack there of).


----------



## Preeb (Jan 13, 2010)

wow, thats alot of songs! 
Atm I merely got these 3 japanese songs for ya...


----------



## Arion (Apr 8, 2009)

This is beautiful (in German, but Jussi is Swedish):






Music composed by Ludwig van Beethoven 1795, written by Friedrich von Matthisson.
Jussi Bjoerling sung this song, I would guess, in the 40s. He died around 1960 at the age of 49 (heart attack). He was (and still is) one of the world's greatest tenors, in my opinion.

The lyrics:

Einsam wandelt dein Freund im Frühlingsgarten,
Mild vom lieblichen Zauberlicht um flossen,
Das durch wankende Blüthenzweige zittert,
Adelaïde!

In der spiegelnden Fluth, im Schnee der Alpen,
In des sinkenden Tages Goldgewölken,
In Gefilde der Sterne strahlt dein Bildniss,
Adelaïde!

Abendlüftchen im zarten Laube flüstern,
Silberglöckchen des Mais im Grase säuseln,
Wellen rauschen und Nachtigallen flöten,
Adelaïde!

Einst, o Wunder! entblüht auf meinem Grabe,
Eine Blume der Asche meines Herzens
Deutlich schimmert auf jedem Purpurblättchen:
Adelaïde!

Translation:

Your friend wanders alone in the garden of spring,
Gently bathed in lovely magical light,
Which shimmers through the swaying branches of flowers:
Adelaide!

In the reflection of the river, in the snows of the Alps,
In the golden clouds of sinking day,
In the fields of stars thy face beams forth,
Adelaide!

Evening breezes whisper through the tender leaves
The silver bells at Maytime rustle in the grass,
Waves roar and nightingales sing,
Adelaide!

Some day, o miracle! a flower will blossom,
Upon my grave from the ashes of my heart;
And clearly on every violet petal will shine:
Adelaide!

[ Source ]


----------

